# Bank fishing on Conroe



## FishinBob

Where is a good spot to bank fish for Catfish on the northern end of Lake Conroe. Also what is the best bait and rig to use. Thanks


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Not many options other than the Boat ramp @ fm830 or Cagle Campgrounds..Mabey the side of 1097 bridge..
Everythings private now..Rigs..? 
cork & minnows ..
depends on what ya want to catch


----------



## FishinBob

*Correction*

I apologize. I meant to say south end. Around 105. Thanks


----------



## KILT610

*Lake Conroe*

You can fish off the bank at April Plaza Marina on FM 105, for a small fee..........Peeled shrimp dipped in Premo catfish bait is good, along with fresh cut shad........Capt. Wayne


----------



## FishinBob

*April Plaza*

Has anyone had any luck lately at the April Plaza Marina off the bank? If so give us some details please. Thanks


----------



## Magnolia

There is a city park on the south end thats great swimming and fishing. During the summer I take the grandkids there for nite fishing.


----------



## FishinBob

Is that park called Banana Bay? Across from Papas?


----------



## Rog

That looks like it would be a good place to fish early morning on those bulkheads near jack in the box.


----------



## kev2126

That park has a big pier as well that you can fish. My sons clean up on the Bream when I take them down there. 

Scott's Ridge can also be fished from the bank.

-Kevin


----------



## jesse0607fish

*fishin on the bank*

i got a few tanks that you can fish in big bob..plenty of big cats in them too


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER

Yeah Scott's Ridge by 1097 bridge tends to do well for bank fisherman. Get there early though, it gets packed quick.


----------



## Magnolia

Stopped at April Plaza Marina this morning at 7 am on the way to the bank for a couple of hours of fishing and caught this bass on the first cast with a second pole on a worm. Only other fish caught was a carp about an hour later. both fish released after pictures were taken. Didnt have any scales with me to weigh but felt like a 5 lb'er for sure.


----------



## FishinBob

Thats a nice bass. Good job


----------

